# Wonder how this will end ... POW disrespect or dumb mistake?



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 15, 2014)

*'Offensive' photo of U.S. airman tongue-kissing POW MIA symbol has members of the military outraged*

A photo of U.S. airman Cherish Byers tongue-kissing the Prisoners of War Missing in Action symbol has outraged members of the military, the blogoshpere and the general public.

Full Story:
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...POW-MIA-symbol-members-military-outraged.html

MailOnline


----------



## talonlm (Feb 15, 2014)

Dumb mistake.  I doubt someone _that_ disrespectful would have lasted this long.  She's not the first kid to do something disrespectful and embarrassing; she just chose a very poor subject to mess with and was foolish enough to allow pictures to both be taken and released.  Article 15, definitely lose a stripe or two, depending on how she reacts. She'll also be out at the end of her enlistment;  sooner than that, if at all possible.   

And, if she has any kind of NCO leadership at all, she'll be hating life until she winds up her tour.


----------



## DA SWO (Feb 16, 2014)

talonlm said:


> Dumb mistake.  I doubt someone _that_ disrespectful would have lasted this long.  She's not the first kid to do something disrespectful and embarrassing; she just chose a very poor subject to mess with and was foolish enough to allow pictures to both be taken and released.  Article 15, definitely lose a stripe or two, depending on how she reacts. She'll also be out at the end of her enlistment;  sooner than that, if at all possible.
> 
> And, if she has any kind of NCO leadership at all, she'll be hating life until she winds up her tour.


SSgt cop at Fairchild.

Stupid bitch she is, her "apology" was to say it happened 3 years ago, list all her achievements and tell the world to get over it.

I hope they ship her ass to Korea, or Moody.


----------



## Chopstick (Feb 16, 2014)

If this indeed the real Cherish Byers posting openly on a FB page, she is unrepentant and pretty cheeky.  As well as not too bright, posting her response on a site that anyone can see,  including her superiors.


----------



## policemedic (Feb 17, 2014)

Fuck her.  Message ends.


----------



## pardus (Feb 17, 2014)

If she made a genuine apology I would probably feel different. As of right now, fuck her.


----------



## racing_kitty (Feb 17, 2014)

She's probably going to be the proud recipient of a bar for reenlistment here soon.


----------



## Brill (Feb 17, 2014)

I'd accept her apology if she made one directly to the Vietnam-era USAF pilots and aircrew.  I think she would get an earful and MAY actually learn something.

Airman of the Month...wow.


----------

